# Wie: Sony PDA und Nokia Handy sync auf Linux oder WinXP



## Jasi (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo. 

Mein Chef hat ein Sony PDA und ein Nokia Handy (Nachfolger vom 6210 glaub ich). Er will, dass ich *ein Programm* finde, *das am besten automatisch beide  devices mit einer Datenbank* (welche möglich wär weiß ich noch nicht) *abgleicht.* 

Unter WinXP hab ich nur ActiveSync gefunden, das ist jedoch nur für Windows basierte Devices was. Kennt jemand ein insider Programm das mal irgendein guter Tüftler für Linux geschrieben hat?  Oder eventuell doch ein Programm für WinXP, welches verschiedene Devices von verschiedenen Marken (Sony, Nokia) verwalten kann? 

Im Grunde würde schon ein Sync der Kalender- und Adressdaten ausreichen. 

Ich habe schon mehrere Stunden lang gegoogelt und viele Bekannte danach befragt. Alle sagten: Gibt's nicht.  

Ich hoffe SEHR, dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. 


Danke schonmal 

Jasi


----------



## Constan (2. August 2005)

Bei linux suse 9.2 DVD version ist es schon enthalten muss nur nachinstalliert werden für handys und PDA auch bloothoth fähig.


----------



## derpi (19. August 2005)

versuche es mal mit multisync, damit syncronisiere ich unter Ubuntu Hoary mein Sony-Ericsson-Handy und meinen Palm-PDA . Als Datengrundlage benutze ich Evolution, weil ich auch meine emails auf dem Palm brauche. Adressen sind kein Problem, Kalendereinträge etwas hakelig.

Gleichzeitig bedeutet dabei, dass erst ein mobiles Gerät mit dem Hauptrechner snycronisiert wird, dann das Zweite. Du kannst dann einstellen, dass nochmal das Erste gesynct werden soll, somit hättest Du auf allen Geräten die gleichen Daten.
Aber auf jeden Fall vorher gründlich testen ;-)

Vielleicht hilft es Dir ja.

lg,
derpi


----------

